

Solving FizzBuzz with Hypermedia - smizell
http://smizell.com/weblog/2014/solving-fizzbuzz-with-hypermedia

======
tempodox
Oh. My. God. This stretches the upper boundary of uselessness another parsec.

~~~
smizell
(author here) It definitely does! But the point was to play with hypermedia
(REST), not really solve FizzBuzz.

